# New showingBits values in Program details



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

There are some new bits coming through in a program's details, and I can't determine what the new bits correspond to. Does someone know what these new bits correspond to?

The bits correspond to values 4096 and 8192 -- normally these appear on the TiVo as show attributes (like CC and Stereo), or extra ratings attributes (like the DLSV of TV-14). But I can't see anything special with the shows that have these bits.

The other oddity is that the new bits appear in the <vActualShowing> version of the show info, and not in the <showing> show info. (I have seen other TV ratings bits appear in the <vActualShowing> info that don't appear in the <showing> info.)

Anyone have an idea as to what these new bits are (and is there a "comprehensive" list somewhere)?


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Shows that tend to now have the bits set (and their original air dates) are:
The Simpsons (8192: 5-14-2006, 5-21-2006)
Barney & Friends (8192: 2002)
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (8192: 1-19-2006, 5-18-2006)
Alias (4096: 1-5-2005)

But, not all episodes of the above shows have the bits set - just the above episodes.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

So I solved the mystery of 4096 years ago (HD), but I still haven't solved 8192. The latest show to have this bit on is Bob's Burgers episode title "L'il Hard Dad", broadcast 3/8/2015. Searching the web didn't help (it just found this old post of my own  ). I guess the bit doesn't have any meaning on my old Series2 (which is where that show happened to be recorded).

Looking at the shows (from my earlier post) that this bit has shown up on, it doesn't seem to be set when the show is rebroadcast, so it probably doesn't have anything to do with the show itself (so my information in the earlier post isn't very useful, because I only showed the 'original air' dates, and not the dates where the show actually had the issue).

Does anyone out there have any idea what this bit is for?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

if the other one is HD, I'd guess this is 'new' since I hear on other threds the 'new' icon doesn't always correspond with sensible schedule data.


----------

